# What's your favorite single tube setup?



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

I really enjoy the simplicity of tubes and single strands are about as simple as you can get. I mostly shoot BBs with 1632 singles and pseudos and occasionally I lob some 3/8" with 1745s. What else is out there? Might as well mention pseudo configs here too. Please include draw length and band elongation! Thanks guys!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I find 1745 a little heavy for 3/8 - I prefer 1842 (32" with 210mm active) - though when I can 1/3 Pseudos

6mm 2040

Single/pseudo for BB's but only 1-2" of pseudo 1632


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*For something a little different, I like #302 from latex-tubing dot com. It's a small step down from 2040, 3/32 I.D. x 1/32 W. - 5/32 O.D. or roughly 2339. *

*Thinner walls = lighter draw, but about 10% less speed ... I don't miss it. Usually 1.5" loops, 6.5" active.*

*Being a domestic product, it's more expensive than Malaysian tubing but I like to think the QC might be better.*


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

*My favorite hunting single is Green Dub Dub .... it throws a wide range of ammo very well ... very snappy stuff ! This is my actual favorite general purpose single by a good margin.*

*For right now, my single 3/16od x 3/id x 3/64w or "3/16M" as I used to call it (M is for medium thickness wall, they make a 1/32 and a 1/16 too) shoots 3/8 steel very good with plenty of zip and is a lightening bolt with 1/4 steel (500%+ elongation) and very easy to pull. Have not shot my new 5/16" steel but I bet it is great ! This is a nice single for just messing around when hunting is not your major intention*

*Have some .218od x 1/8id x 3/64w amber that pulls very different from the other material which is black, this latex is very smooth feeling, We will see how well it throws the 5/16 this weekend. As I remember I played with it a bit a few years ago and was not that thrilled with it for power, but now that I'm going to test it just for easy pull and general shooting my opinion may have changed.*

*wll*


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I've been shooting 1632s singles a lot lately. Cut to 11 inches, and drawn to 60 (545%) it is wicked fast for .177 and 1/4-inch steel. The same setup punches 3/8 steel through beverage cans, but marbles mostly leave big dents. Pseudo tapered 1632s, cut to 12 inches active with 4-inch loops will punch the marbles through a bev can at 10 meters drawn to 60 inches (500%).

2040 singles cut to 12 inches and drawn 500% seem to have a little more authority than the 1632 tapers. Marbles and 1/2 inch steel is great, but I get a little hand-slap with 3/8. I like the 2040 tapered at 7-inch active length (5 inches single plus 2-inch loops) and drawn to 35 inches (500%) for marbles, 3/8 and 1/2-inch steel.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

wll said:


> *My favorite hunting single is Green Dub Dub .... it throws a wide range of ammo very well ... very snappy stuff ! This is my actual favorite general purpose single by a good margin.*
> 
> *For right now, my single 3/16od x 3/id x 3/64w or "3/16M" as I used to call it (M is for medium thickness wall, they make a 1/32 and a 1/16 too) shoots 3/8 steel very good with plenty of zip and is a lightening bolt with 1/4 steel (500%+ elongation) and very easy to pull. Have not shot my new 5/16" steel but I bet it is great ! This is a nice single for just messing around when hunting is not your major intention*
> 
> ...


Do you have a preferred vendor for the Green Dub Dub? Sounds like fun stuff!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Trying to clarify our terms - I've been saying 'active length' to mean the length of the single section, not including the loop or pseudo. Confusing. Why do we use that term - no part of the tube set is inactive except the pouch. In KawKan's example above - wouldn't it be more accurate to say - 7 inch total length (5 inch single + 2 inch loops or pseudos). *


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Trying to clarify our terms - I've been saying 'active length' to mean the length of the single section, not including the loop or pseudo. Confusing. Why do we use that term - no part of the tube set is inactive except the pouch. In KawKan's example above - wouldn't it be more accurate to say - 7 inch total length (5 inch single + 2 inch loops or pseudos). *


I've always used "active length" for the measurement of the bandset from tie to tie. I also like the x+y designation for pseudos. As long as people make it clear it's not a big deal for me


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

3danman said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *Trying to clarify our terms - I've been saying 'active length' to mean the length of the single section, not including the loop or pseudo. Confusing. Why do we use that term - no part of the tube set is inactive except the pouch. In KawKan's example above - wouldn't it be more accurate to say - 7 inch total length (5 inch single + 2 inch loops or pseudos). *
> ...


Pseudo-tapers are probably the hardest tube setups to describe. I also think of "Active Length" as band-tie to fork (tie if appropriate). The looped portion is certainly active. I guess the key is to use as much description as possible.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

3danman said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > *My favorite hunting single is Green Dub Dub .... it throws a wide range of ammo very well ... very snappy stuff ! This is my actual favorite general purpose single by a good margin.*
> ...


Yes, I use https://www.performancehealth.com/

The Green is generally the best all around, the Blueberry is good for heavy stuff 200gr or above .. it is a tiger. The Orange is very light but very quick for lighter ammo. I may get some Orange and try that again for the 5/16" ammo I'm shooting .. as I remember it is a very light pull !

wll

BTW: I just ordered some Orange and another Green too. !


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

For a while my go to plinking setup has been single 1745's, 400-500% elongation @ 32" draw. Shooting OTT with 5/8" marbles mostly, but also 7/16" steel.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> I find 1745 a little heavy for 3/8 - I prefer 1842 (32" with 210mm active) - though when I can 1/3 Pseudos
> 6mm 2040
> Single/pseudo for BB's but only 1-2" of pseudo 1632


My preference as well !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

